
Get That Job at Google - potomak
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/03/get-that-job-at-google.html?m=1
======
robin_reala
I like that Steve puts up “Why should I work at Google?” as a hypothetical
question, then fails to answer it in any way in the rest of the post.

